# Hovering bee question



## MarshalOfFire (Apr 22, 2020)

Typically, I believe that leaving honey bees alone is the best course of action. These ones however are hovering near my tree, about 10-15 to the bunch.

My first thought was carpenter bees in the tree, but they are definitely yellow and fuzzy like a honeybee. Do honeybees hover near trees for some reason? This didn't start until it got up into the 80s out.

My neighbor across the street has bee hives, could one of them be preparing to swarm and it is choosing my tree as ita swarming place?

I dont know much about bees, so don't want to kill them if they are helpful. I would like to encourage them to find another place to hover. Help?


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

What does the butt look like? Stripey? Fuzzy and stripey? All shiny black? How big are they?


----------



## MarshalOfFire (Apr 22, 2020)

They are typical honey bee size, about 3/8 to 1/2 inch long. Butts are yellow stripes and fuzzy.

They were gone as soon as the sun set last night, i scoped the area and didn't see any evidence of a nest. I think they may be just chilling in the shade to beat the heat? Sure what it seems like


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

wouldn't be surprising


----------



## MarshalOfFire (Apr 22, 2020)

Best pic I could get from about 500 tries.


----------

